# Another Transmission Question



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

I developed an intermittent "thumping" in my '64 (w/ ST-300). I originally thought is was possibly a front u-joint so pulled the drive shaft yesterday and found excessive play in the tail shaft as seen in the video....



It appears this is my issue, and would also explain the leaking past the rear seal considering the amount of movement the driveshaft is seeing.
What I'm wondering is the bad bearing in the tailshaft housing? Would I be able to pull the tailshaft housing and repair, or does the transmission need to come out? If it does, a Muncie is likely going back in.

Thanks in advance.

Allan


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Should be able to remove the bushing after taking the seal out.....JB


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the yoke rides on that bushing, so it needs to be in and then see how much play you have. A little is alright. That does look excessive though, possibly a broken tail shaft? Or bad bearing on that shaft?


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Rukee said:


> I think the yoke rides on that bushing, so it needs to be in and then see how much play you have. A little is alright. That does look excessive though, possibly a broken tail shaft? Or bad bearing on that shaft?


Do I pull the tailshaft housing to inspect?

Thanks to all.

Allan


----------

